# What to do with fresh lobster stock?



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

I used the shells/etc from the grilled lobsters to make a stock with carrot, celery, onion and the liquid the lobsters boiled in. I have no lobster meat left, so what can I use the stock for? Soup? Any recipes?

TIA!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

I lobster bisque comes to mind, but I am not sure about not having any lobster meat leftover to add to it.
You really ate up all those yummy looking lobsters???? I am very jealous!


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

Lobstas are _gone_!

I have the stock simmering away as we speak. Smells insane. Just need something to use it for. Bisque less the meat maybe? Never made it before.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

The bisque would be the same, just no meat in it. I had it once where it was creamy, no chunks in it at all, and it was pretty good that way.


----------



## Constance (Jul 12, 2008)

Put it in the freezer to use for a soup later. You can always add shrimp or crab meat.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 12, 2008)

Don't force it's use.  Freeze it unitl you can put it to good use.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

Almost bedtime for me.  Should I just strain it into a tupperware bowl and freeze it, or what?

If I make bisque how much should I reserve?  I have about...umm...6-7 quarts or so simmering away.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jul 12, 2008)

I am going to agree with Constance and Andy, while it was OK as a creamy soup it is much better with the lobster meat in it. Don't force it freeze it for later use, you can freeze all of it but don't have to do it all in one container. Divided and frozen will make it easier to use down the road.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 12, 2008)

Cool, thanks.   I'll split it up into zip locks for now.


----------



## Robo410 (Jul 12, 2008)

save for any number of fish soup / stock needs.  As for adding lobster to it later, get a couple frozen tails or some langostine, or use fresh shrimp etc.


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 12, 2008)

Well, my first thought, upon seeing this thread title was "Lobster Risotto."  Course, anything lobster is gonna be good.... .


----------



## amber (Jul 13, 2008)

Bouillabaisse!


----------



## ironchef (Jul 13, 2008)

amber said:


> Bouillabaisse!


 
That's what I was thinking. Fresh mussels, clams, scallops, crab, and fish. And of course some more lobster if you have it.


----------



## Jeekinz (Jul 14, 2008)

amber said:


> Bouillabaisse!


 


ironchef said:


> That's what I was thinking. Fresh mussels, clams, scallops, crab, and fish. And of course some more lobster if you have it.


 
That sounds like a plan.  Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Jeff G. (Jul 14, 2008)

How about a lobster stock Mulligatawny stew??  If you wanted, substitute some of those fake crab legs for the chicken...


----------



## *amy* (Jul 14, 2008)

You were smart to save the broth, Jeeks -- & your lobsters look lovely. I'll toss a few ideas atcha, & you can get jiggy with em -- tweak the broth (flavors) to suit the dish. And, you could try the broth in place of water for rice etc., or use in place of chix broth in otherrecipes. (Perhaps add a chicken bouillon cube?0)

Shrimp in lobster sauce

Make a cornstarch slurry w the stock & use in stir frys.

Egg foo yung (yong) - posted a recipe for the dish (w shrimp) & the sauce. Make a slurry w cornstarch & lobster stock (in place of water) & add soy sauce - from memory.

Linguine & clam/lobster sauce

Crab fried rice

Think I posted a link for Tomato Risotto. Add shrimp.

Mussels - already mentioned. Have a recipe for the mussels served over linguine w lemon & herbs (from memory).

Paella - perhaps add chicken bouillon cube to the stock... & invite me to dinner. 

Paella Valenciana La Paella San Diego Vegetarian Paella Lobster Campesina Paella Passion For Paella


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 31, 2008)

amber said:


> Bouillabaisse!


 
I took a relax day and decided to use some of that stock.

I'm using this Bouillabaisse recipe, but heavily modified. 

I'm swapping out the water with a 2:1 stock to water base. No lobster but scallops, flounder, shrimp, clams, mussels and some crab meat (I may save the crab for cakes tomorrow). I'm going to use the saffron but I'd like some heat in there too. So maybe some chili flakes or I'll mince up a cayenne I have from the garden. Some white wine and lemon maybe. Topped with parsley and some toasted baguette slices for dipping.....maybe I'll roast some garlic for the toast.


----------



## Papa Les (Dec 20, 2012)

Jeekinz said:


> I used the shells/etc from the grilled lobsters to make a stock with carrot, celery, onion and the liquid the lobsters boiled in. I have no lobster meat left, so what can I use the stock for? Soup? Any recipes?
> 
> TIA!


I always reduce my lobster stock to a stronger, more concentrated broth so that I can 'ice cube' it, then into baggies. Add a cube, or few, to make a cream sauce, sauté some snap peas or green somethings or (a favorite) add to mashed potatoes instead of milk, with butter off course - fantastic if you have some finely 'pulled' leftover lobster too ... yum! (buy a bigger lobster to make sure you have a bit of tail left over ... always nice to have a bit more tail than your immediate needs.


----------

